# Bookmark setzen?



## massel (4. November 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte auf meiner Seite einen Link machen der beim draufklicken einen Bookmark der entsprechenden Seite setzt. Wie mache ich das genau um das zb im IE oder Firefox einzutragen?

Oder ist es benutzerfreundlicher dieses Social-Bookmark zu nehmen? Ich persönlich finde es ja nervig um mich dann noch bspw bei google anzumelden um dort meinen bookmark zu hinterlegen. Der Betreiber der Seite profitiert natürlich davon, aber ob das den Besucher erfreut der nur einen Bookmark des Seitenteils haben möchte...

Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. November 2007)

steht hier 
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/javascript-ajax/218457-bookmarks-mozilla.html


----------

